

Rubyforge.org hacked? - ryan_j_naughton
https://www.google.com/#q=http:%2F%2Frubyforge.org%2F

======
spicyj
Hmm, the Google safe browsing diagnostic doesn't show anything out of the
ordinary:

[http://www.google.com/safebrowsing/diagnostic?site=rubyforge...](http://www.google.com/safebrowsing/diagnostic?site=rubyforge.org)

------
thejosh
Funny how when php.net has malware(?), everyone shits all over it, but when
Rubyforge goes down, nobody cares.

Though rubyforge isn't the main ruby website.

~~~
ollysb
Ruby's been my main language for nearly 4 years now, can't say I remember
going to rubyforge much in that time. Between rubygems.org and github they've
got it pretty covered.

~~~
rurounijones
Rubyforge died as soon as github kicked in.

To be honest, if I see some ruby code on rubyforge my immediate thought is "it
must be abandoned since it never moved to github"

~~~
joshguthrie
And to think I took the time to create an account there to publish my first
gem less than one month ago thinking it was "The place to ru-be"...

------
isaacdl
I'd say it's down - I can ping rubyforge.org, but nothing loads.

~~~
alxndr
[http://isup.me/rubyforge.org](http://isup.me/rubyforge.org)

